# بين العلم والزواج..ماذا تفضل بنات اليوم؟!



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

المفاضلة بين العلم والزواج لا تعني وجود تناقض بينهما، فالزواج لدى بعض النساء يعني الحياة المنزلية وتدبير شؤون البيت والأولاد، لكن المرأة المتعلمة وخريجة الجامعة التي دخلت سوق العمل قد تحتاج أحياناً إلى المفاضلة بين الاتجاهين، أو الجمع بينهما. وهنا بعض الأمثلة والتجارب على لسان نساء واجهن قرار الاختيار بين العلم والحب والخطبة.. والزواج.

نانسي (20 عاماً)، تدرس الإعلام ومتزوجة منذ أشهر، ترى أن موضوع الزواج "قسمة ونصيب"، وأنه لم يضغط عليها أحد لأجله. فقد وجدت الشخص المناسب، فقبلت الارتباط به وقررت متابعة تعليمها في الوقت ذاته. لكن مسألة التوفيق بين الجامعة والزواج ليست سهلة مطلقاً، أما وقد قبلت تحمّل المسؤولية، فمن واجبها ألا تقصّر بحق أي منهما. وهي تقرّ بأن الموضوع متعب أحياناً، لكنّ تفهّم زوجها ومساعدته لها في الأعمال المنزلية يسهّلان الأمور. وبما أنها حامل حالياً، فهي تتوقع أن يمثّل الطفل ضغطاً إضافياً عليها، لكنها تنوي الاستعانة بوالدتها لاجتياز المرحلة الصعبة.

أما سحر (22 عاماً)، وهي طالبة في كلية الآداب، فقررت أن الخطبة هي الحلّ الوحيد لتتمكن من البقاء مع حبيبها، بسبب معارضة أهلها لفكرة أن تكون "مصاحبة". ولم يكن الارتباط وارداً بالنسبة إلى أهلها قبل أن تكمل دراستها الجامعية، كما أن الشاب الذي تحبه لم يرق لهم، فهو "لا وزير ولا أمير ولا رجل أعمال كبير"، كما تقول سحر ساخرة، لتؤكد أنها بفضل شخصيّتها القوية استطاعت أن تصبح خطيبة للشاب الذي تحبه وتقول إن الأمر لا يمثّل أي ضغط عليها ولا يؤثر في دراستها، مع أنها لا تستعجل الآن فكرة الزواج قبل التخرج.

بالنسبة إلى سماح (23 عاماً)، ففي حياتها أولويات، ويأتي التعليم في المرتبة الأولى من أجل تحقيق مكانتها الاجتماعية والعبور نحو الاستقلالية والتميّز. وهي تعتقد أن الشهادة الجامعية سلاحها الوحيد في مواجهة كل أنواع الظروف، فيما هي ليست مضطرة إلى الزواج باكراً لأنها لا تعاني ضائقة مالية، وأهلها ليسوا "رجعيين" في مسائل الحب والزواج. فالزواج بالنسبة إلى سماح تتويج لمراحل حياتها، وهي مستعدة للتخلّي عن مهنتها مستقبلاً في سبيل تكوين أسرة والاهتمام بزوج يكمّلها، ولا يعاملها كأنها جزء من أملاكه.

وفي الانتقال إلى علا (26 عاماً)، فقد تزوجت وهي لا تزال في السادسة عشرة بضغط من أهلها الذين فرضوا عليها موظفاً في الأربعين. وهي كانت تعيش وسط عائلة فقيرة من أب وأم وسبعة أولاد في غرفتين، وعندما كبرت نسبياً تركت المدرسة لأن أهلها لم يعودوا قادرين على تحمّل مصروفاتها. وفي ظل أب قاسٍ يضرب أولاده وأم لا تجرؤ على "كسر كلمة" زوجها، رضخت علا للأمر الواقع. وظل التعليم حلماً يراودها وتتمنى متابعته، إلا أن الأهم بالنسبة إليها اليوم أولادها الذين تصرّ على توفير أفضل الظروف لهم ليتعلموا.

أما ألين (35 عاماً) فحاصلة على ماجستير في العلوم السياسية. وكانت تحلم بالزواج وتأسيس عائلة بعد تخرّجها في الجامعة، وتحقيق ذاتها من خلال العمل في السياسة والعلاقات الدوليّة، لكنّ مشكلتها بدأت عندما اندمجت تماماً في المؤتمرات واللقاءات والتدريس. بعد ما أنهت علاقتها بالشاب الذي أحبّت التي استمرت ست سنوات انتهت بالخيانة والكذب. وتعترف ألين بأنها نادمة لأنها لم تحقق حلمها، لكنها لا تثق بالرجال مطلقاً واختيارها لهم بات معقّداً جداً، ويزداد تعقيداً مع مرور الوقت. كذلك فإن العمل ضمانتها الوحيدة والأكيدة، ولن تستغني عنه من أجل الحب والزواج.

وتختصر عالمة النفس، لين أبو زكي، العوامل التي تتحكم في تفاوت أولويات الفتيات بين العلم والزواج بالآتي: بدايةً العوامل المالية. فالفتاة التي تنشأ في ظل عائلة تعاني ضائقة مالية، غالباً ما تلجأ إلى التخلّي عن العلم لمساعدتها، وفي أحيان أخرى تصبر الفتاة لمتابعة دراستها لتتمكن من العمل وتحسين وضعها الاجتماعي. والعامل الثاني هو طريقة التربية التي يعتمدها الأهل. فهناك من يشجع ابنته على العلم، وهناك من يربّون بناتهم على أساس النظرة التقليدية إلى المرأة.

وتركز أبو زكي على تجربة الأم بالتحديد، من زاويتين: الأولى تتعلق بما إذا كانت الأم متعلّمة أو لا، والثانية بنجاح تجربتها في الزواج. فكلما كانت علاقة الأهل طبيعية وصحية، اندفعت الفتاة نحو الزواج.

أما علاقة الأهل المتعثرة، فتجنح بالفتاة نحو العلم وحصر اهتمامها به أحياناً. وتؤكد في نهاية الأمر أن الموضوع يختلف بين فرد وآخر، حتى بين إخوة نشؤوا وسط العائلة نفسها، بسبب عوامل على صلة بالشخص نفسه. 

http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=41477​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2010)

الموضوع متميز.....البنات دول كارثة من كوارث الزمن...كل حياتهم مشاكل
أشكرك أستاذى على الموضوع الذى يوضح مشاكل النصف الآخر من المجتمع
الرب يباركك أستاذى​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

*أولا شكرا للمرور الكريم



لكن لا أتفق معك .. فى قولك

البنات دول كارثة من كوارث الزمن...كل حياتهم مشاكل[/

البنا ت نعمه .. والمرأه كرمها الرب يسوع COLOR]

​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2010)

أنا بهزر مش أكتر....طبعآ البنات دول نعمة كفاية أم النور أمى الحنون.​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يباركك يا غالى


شكرا للمحبه الرائعه جدا​*


----------



## youhnna (2 يناير 2010)

*شكرااااااااااا نهيسى على موضوعك المميز
ولكن تبقى مشكلة الضغوط الاقتصاديه هى اولى المشاكل فى الارتباط
ومرعاة الاهل للجانب المادى اكثر من الجوانب الاخرى عند الاختيار لاولادهم مما يسبب مشاكل بعد الزواج
صدقنى الافضل هو تغيير ثقافتنا 180 درجة فى مسائله الزواج وتوفيقها بما يتمشى والظروف السائدة
شكراااا عزيزى ربنا يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكرااااااااااا نهيسى على موضوعك المميز
> ولكن تبقى مشكلة الضغوط الاقتصاديه هى اولى المشاكل فى الارتباط
> ومرعاة الاهل للجانب المادى اكثر من الجوانب الاخرى عند الاختيار لاولادهم مما يسبب مشاكل بعد الزواج
> صدقنى الافضل هو تغيير ثقافتنا 180 درجة فى مسائله الزواج وتوفيقها بما يتمشى والظروف السائدة
> شكراااا عزيزى ربنا يباركك*


_*اولا شكرا لمروركم الجميل

ثانيا عندك حق


حقا من الضرورى على والد الفتاه تأمين حياتها مع عريس المستقبل

لكن دون تغالى ..... ياريت​*_


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا لك يااخي الـــــــــ نهيسي​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا لك يااخي الـــــــــ نهيسي​


*شكرا جدا

مرور فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*الرب يسوع يبارك


للمرور الرائع

شكرا جدا جدا​*


----------

